# Meal ideas for 12 month old



## misswhit202 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm looking for meal and snack ideas to make for my son that recently turned 1. I want to make sure he is getting everything he needs daily. I'm looking for healthy quick or make ahead meals.


----------



## Zooey Barnett (Aug 31, 2016)

I remember that when my Haley was 1 y.o. she loved cooked vegetables, chicken soup, rice with cooked meat, bread with homemade blueberry jam (and after eating that she had purple face :laugh, cottage cheese, milkshakes and fruit mousse.
Remember that 1 y.o. baby can bite and we should give him the opportunity to do this, it is good for his development :smile:


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Both of my girls really liked beans at that age. Soups have been a big hit as well, and can pack in lots of nice soft veggies. Both of my girls love miso with little tofu cubes, spinach, mushrooms, and alphabet noodles. Pasta dishes with lots of veggies mixed in are a big hit with my now 2 year old, and both girls will devour all sorts of meatballs (which are easy to freeze!)

Snacks are more difficult for me because I don't snack myself. I typically give easy things like raisins, cheese, boiled eggs, frozen peas, an applesauce pouch, or a cup of kefir.


----------



## jukaco (Dec 6, 2016)

Great meal suggestions! This was something I was looking for too!


----------

